# Green LED Strobe Lights



## jackkober16 (Dec 6, 2014)

Does anybody know if it is legal to use green strobes in Michigan? Also how many strobes is too many? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why?

FWIW, when they started talking aboot it last year, the comment was made that state law would have to be changed for the Road Commissions to use green lights. 

Still, give it a year or three, and idiots will get used to green warning lights, and crashes will increase again.


----------



## jackkober16 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah, I will just stick with amber strobe lights. I have a 2007.5 chevy 2500hd Reg. Cab Long Box With a Boss 7 and 1/2 super duty Straight blade and A 8 Ft NKW BackBlade. I am going to put 4 strobes in the grille and windshield strobes. Also I will put two strobes on the frame under each door. Is that too many strobes?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Too many is personal preference. I have at least a roof light on all trucks, my personal plow I have the light at, traffic adviser, 2 white strobes in the grill, a few flood lights. There is a couple people I know of that have 20+ lights-excessive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If one roof\headache rack mounted mini-bar isn't visible 360°, I add as needed. Usually on salt trucks. 

I don't remember who did it, NHTSAA or FHA or DOT, but someone did a study that shows more lights are confusing. Faster flash patterns are less visible. 

KISS applies.


----------



## jackkober16 (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you ever seen the windshield suction cup mounted strobe lights?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

jackkober16;2095803 said:



> Have you ever seen the windshield suction cup mounted strobe lights?


Flashback is bad generally. I've been going toward KISS as mark said. All the strobes I add now is generally on the corners, typically on the outside rear corners. Makes it a bit safer the few times we have to back into a road.

I have actually noticed that traffic responds better to my lightbar and adviser better than everything else if I light them all up.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

When I was younger, I lite my truck up like a christmas tree. I had a light bar on the roof, 4 corner hide-a-ways, dash lights, a few flood lights. As I have matured I figured out the more lights on the rig, the more people get confused and are un sure where they need to go the be out of the way. Too many lights are distracting to other drivers. 1 360* light on the roof or a couple strobe beacons on the head ache rack and a few flood lights is all you really need. 

I agree with the KISS plan, we are plow trucks not fire trucks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The only people that should be allowed to use green is FDs
As Mark mentioned, too many lights area distraction, look at MSP, they've got one big light and a couple flashers.

All you really need is something that is visible 360°


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

CashinH&P;2095871 said:


> we are plow trucks not fire trucks.


Even then we get hit plenty. What moves traffic is the REALLY loud Federal Q2B and a couple of obnoxious air horns.

I agree with others, get carried away with lights and you defeat the purpose. and waste money. Mini light bar, corner strobes, good back up lighting; done.

Invest in what will make you money, not what looks cool.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Why in the grill? Nobody will see them when you're transporting the plow and you'll get flashback from them as well. And under the doors? Why are you trying to reinvent the wheel?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Harleyjeff;2105032 said:


> Why in the grill? Nobody will see them when you're transporting the plow and you'll get flashback from them as well. And under the doors? Why are you trying to reinvent the wheel?


Because it looks kewl.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Apparently. And green as well.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

What is the KISS plan I hear about in Michigan?????

I agree, a good lightbar on the roof is plenty. Thats all I do along with the half dozen led flood lights. I love lights but I laugh at these guys with 30 strobe lights on their truck. Extra points too to the really special ones that drive down the road with them all activated. Looks kewl dude


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

KISS. Keep it simple stupid.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Strobes? One on the roof or rack. Rear corners are great too when backing into roads. They are meant for the job site only. Driving down the road with them on gets a flash of the brights, a shot from the horn and the bird.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

One federal or whelan with take Take down and alley and intersection lighting is plenty. My federal I installed backwards so I did not need floods in the back. The take downs take care of that.


----------



## lewy (Dec 2, 2019)

The green light in Michigan
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(lt...eg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-257-698


----------

